# Fancy Dress Halloween Competition



## mikeyd (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey All,

Dont know if anyone has seen this already but Smiffys Fancy Dress company are offering a chance to win a Halloween Holiday if you purchase a costume of theirs. I noticed it through www.worldoffancydress.com. Apparently you need to enter the place of purchase and the costume barcode into the smiffys website to which world of fancy dress have a link from their website.

Take a look guys, would love to win a scary holiday.

M x


----------

